# Simple daily chart support and resistance for trade entry



## forexdiscussion (19 February 2011)

Hi, I really love using daily chart support and resistance. In this discussion I would like to share with you my level of daily chart support and resistance that I have use and already generate almost 300 pips for me this week.

1. CHF/JPY - Long entry at support 85.312, profit 100 pips. At this moment already approach resistance at 87.76 monitor for short.

2. NZD/USD - Long entry at support 0.75280, profit 50 pips. Still long way to reach resistance at 0.7780, still on long.

3. GBP/CHF - Short entry at resistance 1.5600, profit 70 pips

4. USD/CHF - Short entry at resistance 0.96540, profit 50 pips

I will keep posted on any support and resistance to any pair which I feel reliable to my trading.

Adios Amigos


----------

